# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Вредоносное мобильное приложение avito pay

## Val_Ery

Всем привет!

Только что пришло сообщение о появлении нового мобильного приложения под названием Avito Pay. Информацию о приложении распространяет Центр защиты информации ГПН всем сотрудникам предприятия, работающим в Москве и Питере. И предостерегает о возможных проблемах...

В общем, цитатой:



> Уважаемые коллеги!
> 
> Уведомляем вас о появлении вредоносного мобильного приложения «Avito Pay».
> Злоумышленники организовали рассылку SMS-спама, используя имя и популярность сервиса бесплатных
> объявлений Avito.ru
> У «Авито» подобная система для осуществления переводов или платежей отсутствует.
> Данное название используется для получения выгоды мошенниками.
> На телефон приходит смс-сообщение, содержащее информацию по якобы осуществленному переводу за
> размещенный вами  на доске объявлений «Авито» товар или услугу.
> ...


Будьте бдительны и аккуратны!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

